# Njaco's New Sig



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Couldn't find my old thread so gonna start a new one. Thinking about changing the siggy. Gonna try these.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the first one best great work though


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

THX. I thought the lettering might be too small. It looks like I'll have to resize alittle too. Haven't decided which one yet. Kinda still like my old siggy.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

All are looking good.Very nice Njaco.  But the "3D button " effect is a bit to big.I feel it should be smaller.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

THX Wurger. I don't know if I have too many options with the program I use - Infraview. But I'll see. Still playing around with it.

BTW the car is the new concept Mustang. I guess you already know that by now, the grill and the Ford logo thingy and....well, you know.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

If it matters, I like the third one down.....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> THX Wurger. I don't know if I have too many options with the program I use - Infraview. But I'll see. Still playing around with it.
> 
> BTW the car is the new concept Mustang. I guess you already know that by now, the grill and the Ford logo thingy and....well, you know.



Due to my height I'll have to remove some part of its body or make a kind of a cupola.

Besides I don't sure of its seats.How many people can drive this Ford?

Infranview has the option of the 3D button and setting of paremeters is not difficult. I use this application as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the top one the best.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok, just found a little program hidden in my Pc for digital pics and played around with the pics.

Wurger, thats the smallest I could get the 3D buttons to go.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not surre if you have caught my idea right .Could you upload a pic of the car without the 3Dbutton effect?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Sure, here is the original pic in all its naked glory!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Here you are.
The first pic with some corrections to upper and lower edges.
The second one with 3D button effect made with Irfanview.
The third shot with 3D button Photoshop effect.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

It doesn't matter what you do with it.... it still looks like a Ford !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeap it is but now the button seems to be thinner,doesn't it?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

THX Wurger. Don't know why it didn't work for me. I like the button effect as opposed to a flat pic. Gives some depth.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

You are welcome.
As far as Irfanview is concerned there is possibility to set the 3d button effect size when you get the Picture option from upper bar menu then "Effects" menu and then "Effect browser" or simply "Ctrl+E" buttons hit together.On left side of the new opened window you will find some effects ( also 3D button) click it and then set the scale of the effect.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

OK, played with the last one. I think I'll pick a new one from one of these.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

All look interesting. Nice. I would choose the second from the end.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok I've tried changing to this one but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Somebody around here told me how i think it was aussie, the problem might be that youve been here since b.c. so that might be an issue


----------



## Njaco (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah, yeah, yeah, blah, blah, blah


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 1, 2008)

he he


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well.....at least you have better taste when it comes to women Njaco....





































The artist is Danny L. Whitfield....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well.....at least you have better taste when it comes to women, Njaco....



I agree 100 per cent !! How about.... maybe.... a nice '49 Mercury ?
Now, there is an automobile I would kill for....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG Lucky! The green '68 is very close to what I had. Wasn't a GT 500 but I had done alittle modification and it was sweet!

Have you ever seen the original "Gone In 60 Seconds"? Much better film and the chase was out of this world!!!! The original Elenanor took a beating and kept on ticking.

And Charles crazy as it sounds, I kinda grew up with the type of car you like. My dad sold Chrysler vehicles made before '55 so I had Plymouths, Dodges, DeSotos and Imperials all over my yard. My favorite was a '51 Plymouth Concorde - loved it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2008)

I changed it for u Chris...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

THX Dan! Looks good!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2008)

These cars are looking cool . But where am I? Is that a ww2aircraft forum?  No wings 


Njaco your siggy is very nice.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna try to photoshop a P-51 with the car and maybe include Led Zeppelin in some way. maybe in another 8 months! 

It was atoss up between the one you suggested and the first one. I liked the wind effect.


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the fourth one down on the first page - the three quarter front view with Njyaco in blue - nice work!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> It was atoss up between the one you suggested and the first one. I liked the wind effect.



For me this siggy looks very nice.As far as the wind is concerned the moving effect is a bit better in a Photoshop.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

Wurger, Glad to see you're back!!!

I just downloaded a little freeware thats called GIMP and it seems to have all I want if I just understood layers and alpha and such. Playing around.






http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/day-battle-britain-25360-post705061.html#post705061


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2008)

THX friend , with some new pills but got back home. 
GIMP you said,I don't remember if I have tried it.But if the application can work on layers ,it means it can be useful.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

If I had a clue as to what I'm doing!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you have any tutorial for instance?

I've found these links on one of the Polish site about the GIMP.These with the English flags can come in handy for you.

GIMP w praktyce - Linki


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

THX will try. I went through the tutorial but my proper $25 English isn't none too good for them there fancy words.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hum... something unclear? These layers are easy to use.I have to read some on this "Gimp's" topic


----------



## Njaco (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok Wurger, tried messing around with this new program, Gimp. Still getting used to it but so far I came up with this. Its alittle cluttered, and the font color is not exactly right, but I'm still plugging along. The car in my siggy is nice but this is a warbird forum. Stillworking on it.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

Oooo... this looks really cool.Well done.Maybe you shold bend your nick in order to fit the letters to the light beams around the explosion.


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like someone overdosed on Led Zeppelin..! Not a bad problem to have!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm just playing around. Looks like a kindergartener did it but will keep trying.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

Things have certainly changed then! We were lucky if we got crayons!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2008)

It is true.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks nice though Njaco!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Lucky but I just did a new one and I think I captured all the elements that I wanted and its not so hard on the eyes.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

like it


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 30, 2008)

i like it


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good! A lot there, but still nice and simple.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice new sig Catch. Gotta love the Corsairs


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wasn't Robert "Butcher Bob" M. Hanson, the highest scoring Corsair ace, with his kills only in the Corsair and "Pappy's" having kills in other fighters?


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

That is correct. I was actually going to post that. 

Boyington had 6 with the Flying Tigers and 22 with the Black Sheep. He was the leading Marine Corp Ace with 28.

I found this link about Boyington, the Flying Tigers, and the Black Sheep.

accueil navigation

See how many wrong things you can find. I found several.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Corsairs are great planes indeed Thor. There is also a good book that I own called "The Black Sheep". I can't remember who wrote it, but I'll have to find it. It's a history of VMF-214 during the war. Boyington only lead them for 4 months I believe.


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2008)

Ok, still playing around with mine.


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2008)

wow njaco new siggy's great


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

Cool idea Njaco M8.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2008)

I think this one is a keeper. I was trying to downsize it.


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2008)

That's pretty good, Chris. You're right, it needs to be smaller.... it's wall
to wall !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

For me the siggy looks cool.But if you need to resize it here you are Chris.I hope the 500 pixels are enough.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Wurger. It just wsn't right when I tried to size it. You can at least see the stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

You are welcome.
Chris download the freeware application Irfanview and install ,please.It is a very useful tool for almost all purposes.Resizing gets a few seconds to do it for instance.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2008)

I have that and it didn't come out too well. maybe something I'm doing. I go back and forth between Gimp and Ifraview.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

What Irfanview version do you have?


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2008)

Iview 32


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2008)

I have this one.Could you take a Printscreen of yours and upload then.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2008)

Great new sig Chris!


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

Thanks A4k! I think I'm settled with it now.

Wurger, here is what I have.


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2008)

THX. Now I can see, it is a bit older version of the application.You can download and install the newer one, if you want.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

My favorite holiday!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

good one, NJ!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't see a pic of you though in the siggy...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2008)

He's the one in the upper left corner...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking nice.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I like this one better!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2008)

It definately looks cool!

I had to do a double-take a little bit ago, I hadn't realized your sig became "haunted" until I realized there was a witch in the C

I then looked at the icons on the sig's background and saw the halloween changes  

Good one!


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2008)

Njaco does your white name and size look too big against the dark background.........a bit overpowering in my opinion


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes it looks great Chris  But the fulfilment of C letter should stay the same like in the first one in #73.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree Erich and I only plan on keeping it a few weeks. Its the same as my old just inverted. I think this will be my final one. Then to work on a Xmas siggy!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2008)

Holy crap, what did happen to the siggy? Bloody ****.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, not bad Njaco. I like the idea of holiday siggies.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Hey, not bad Njaco. I like the idea of holiday siggies.




They can be alot of fun! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2008)

Grau, you gave me the idea!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2008)

Holiday siggies... I don't want to see what it can be.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2008)

Canadian Independance day is Monday!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2008)

Once Halloween is over, I'm not sure I want to back to my old one so I tried a few new ones. I'm just not sure yet.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

Of the three, I like the top one the best. I like the idea of having the 109 hide in the clouds, but the insignia's seem a bit too jumbled up.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2008)

Thor I was trying to get a feathered edge like your siggy but it didn't work. Back to the drawing board. I like that one as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah, easy. 

1. set you background color to the color of this website.
2. make the active layer the one you want to erase
3. load the basic brushes and select a soft lead mechanical brush with appropriate size.
4. select the eraser tool
5. click once and release in the top left corner.
6. hold down the shift button and click once in the top right corner, then lower right corner, then lower left corner, then top left corner.

holding down the shift will make it do a straight line between mouse clicks. You'll get the idea as you play with it a little, unless your wanting the more jagged edge look, then you can manually erase it until it look like how you want it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with Thor.The fist one is the best.I like it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want some more 109's....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool stuff Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Something for Njaco to play with.....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep....indeed.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Lucky!

That Hartmann pic in the second set is from a model boxtop. I recognize it as I have it!

That B/W one I did I like because its simple - not overpowering - and is different.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

How about these then?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 26, 2008)

Just playing:


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Come to think of it NJ.... Can't you with your photoshop thingy turn these ones into b/w to suit your needs...?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Lucky, The fourth Bf109's image has been reversed...lol

The Tropi filter/intake should be on the port side... 

Dang good looking photos though!

And that's a cool idea, Marcel


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2008)

Noticed it you too, eh?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL...yep...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Lucky I can B/W the pics - I can do almost anything Photoshop does, I just have to figure out how. But I really liked that moving 109. The ones you posted are good - in fact that one almost has the same position as the Corsair in Cosimo's Forum siggy. Maybe he can use it.

Marcel, that is too cool!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2008)

Really cool idea Marcel.Great !!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just practising, this was no serious attempt, guys  But it looks allright, doesn't it?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep it does,...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

most definately!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok heres my latest. Trying to keep it simple and cool. But I can't do a decent border yet. Frustrating!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the first project and the second one Chris.In the third your sign is a little bit unvisible.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the 2nd and 3rd one. Cool view of the FW.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2008)

Top one! Really shows speed! 8)


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the first one. The font color goes well with the BW. I'd like to see the plane at least 50% bigger. Too much sky IMO..

good subject matter too.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 31, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO NO.............


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes,yes,yes,yes,yes,yes....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2008)

Njaco, that's so plain WRONG........


But funny


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2008)

hey that is one fine class orange A**

thanks ........... ah I think
and happy Halloweenie to you too

E ~


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was a one day joke.

Now my new one for now. I really like the movement of the 109 and just plain. Overstatement with understatement.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## Trebor (Oct 31, 2008)

oooooooo

where's the original picture for that?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2008)

Njaco, those are killer pix...but I have to say the Fw190 pic is the best (ok, so I might be a little biased)!

The pic of the 109 is an awesome shot, though!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

109 over the 190, unless we talk Dora's...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2008)

Grau, I loved that one as well. Maybe after New Years I'll switch. I wish I could make a gif of those two changing every few minutes but I think it would be too large.

and here is the original....


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lucky, you better like that pic as it appears it's number is 13!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2008)

SO IT IS!!!  I didn't notice it until you pointed it out... So, NJ, how come that you're using MY machine, hmmm???


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2008)

finally got one with decent border.


----------



## Trebor (Nov 1, 2008)

love that border!

not the...insanely creepy smiley o.o;


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2008)

Trebor said:


> love that border!
> 
> not the...insanely creepy smiley o.o;



I have to agree with ya', Trebor...I think that smiley needs some prozac...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2008)

A simply but cool....Wonderful Chris


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> ...I wish I could make a gif of those two changing every few minutes but I think it would be too large...



Not as large of a file as you might expect...

One thing in your favor with an ani-gif, is that a .gif file is much smaller than a .jpg...of course, the down-side to that is loss of quality/resolution. In the case of these two pix, the image quality is such that a conversion to a .gif is not aparent at all, so it's very do-able!

Here, I've grabbed both of your original sigs, modified the Fw190 one to create one that matches the Bf109 (had to grab the "NJACO" from the Bf109 examples because I don't have that font in my system), and made a nifty little animation that's a total file size of 107Kb...not too bad, really.

I set the delay to 1000 per frame (only two frames) which is around 7 seconds or so, you could go a bit longer if you want. And while I was *REALLY* tempted to make the '190 display longer, I was nice and left them both at an even display time...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Grau!!! I'm gonna see if it works. I understand about the Fw 190 - actually my fav as you can tell from my avatar but the 109 pic was cool - really liked the movement.

haha it works!!!!!!

THANKS!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2008)

Your welcome, glad you liked it!

As you've probably figured by now, the '190 is my fav...lol

But that is a sweet pic of the '109 in motion, someone was really on the ball when they snapped that shot!

You can always adjust the time delay in an animation by editing the frame properties using Animation Shop and for the example I posted, it has about a 7 second delay (set in increments of 1/100), the value being 1000. It won't add much size to the image file by extending the time delay, as it stands, my sig is a larger file then the animated sig example.

I also just realized you bevelled the edges on your sig, I buttonized the border on the example...dang it.

LMAO!! I see you added it after I posted. Glad I could hook ya' up!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a very primitive idea of how gifs work. As my limited funds keep me to using GIMP and IFRANVIEW I try to do those amazing things that Wurger and others come up with.

Is there a program that makes gifs? I was just looking at those pics and I think I can make several pics of the planes in motion - either going across the mountains (the 109) or coming at you (the 190).

A new project!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice work buddy!8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2008)

To be honest, I was never all that fond of IfranView or GIMP. More of a personal preferance than anything.

I use Animation Shop 3.0 for animations, by Jasc.

It was only bundled with PhotoShop 7 that I'm aware of. You might want to Google for a free animated .gif creation software unless somebody here has a better recommendation.

There is also an online .gif editor called gifworks, you can give that a try. I used to fool around with it about 10 years ago...it's pretty cool, really. If anything, it'll help you see how an animation works and give you some practice at the same time 

GIFWorks.com! Free Online GIF Tools


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2008)

checkout Photoplus 6.0 by Serif.

Its free and I use it all the time.

Looks good Njaco


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking great. Well done GG.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Wurger!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Grau. I did this one quick. Wanted to see how it works out. I'll use it for now.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice animation Njaco


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep It's looking good.


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2008)

the motion makes me sick ........... actually it detracts from the posting with this little image buzzing me from right to left... ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok.....what's the odds for how long it takes before NJ puts up new similar siggy but with some honeys instead and with alot of bouncy-bouncy...?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2008)

Lets see how this works.....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2008)

He he he... looking very nice.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2008)

Ha. Pretty cool Njaco


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool buddy!


----------



## fly boy (Nov 26, 2008)

guys I lost the new siggy fourm for me could someone a: give me a link and B: help me post the new one on


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure what you're asking, flyboy. And glad to see you back!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

If your talking about where most people post new or edited siggys, at the top, click on Warbird forum, then scroll down and close to the bottom, click on Signature/General Pics Upload.

Or just click here...
Signature/General Pics Upload - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

I hope this helps.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2008)

fly boy said:


> guys I lost the new siggy fourm for me could someone a: give me a link and B: help me post the new one on



I think you mean this one?
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-siggy-14387.html


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2008)

Time for a seasonal one......


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice stuff man


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2009)

Just fooling around with an idea. Maybe use this in a month or two.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful work Chris, well done indeed!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep..I agree.Mayby the 3D button effect should be set with a smaller ratio but it is a very nice work Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2009)

Wurger, I think I broke the code on how to do fonts!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool.I like it.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2009)

A couple more. I'm so sick I can't even do my usual stuff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope that he has his oxygen mask on.....stunning Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2009)

It's said the Russain Sputnik was the first in the Space.It seems it is not true.

Looking interesting Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2009)

2 more I'm playing with. This GIMP program is pretty cool, Wurger. I'm starting to understand how the different things work.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 26, 2009)

Njaco,

You're getting better and better. Lucky's sig is awesome and these are great as well


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, its only taken me a year!  But I'm starting to understand it now. And I have a .gif program to play with too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2009)

A few 109's to play with Chris...oh, and a 410. 8)


----------



## Heinz (Jan 26, 2009)

Superb work Chris on Jans signature


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Trebor (Jan 26, 2009)

holy hot dogshit! those are gorgeous pics! O_O


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey NJ...I like the "stratospheric" Fw190, it's lookin' pretty cool!

But, I see a small problem...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2009)

and.............


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2009)

Well...I'm thinking that since he's in space and all, the pilot *might* want to close his canopy...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2009)

You never heard of the Fw 190 R2D2 automated pilot!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2009)

Ohhh...dang, you're right!

Forgot about that!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)

test


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2009)

It's big


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2009)

Its not for a sig...its hard to explain.....oh well.....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyway looking good.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2009)

a couple new ones.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking great Chris.I like the second one the most.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks. Just noticed I have to transparent the background so I don't have a white border.

and a quick concept.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool idea.It is like a film about your life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Who's the plonker on the far left??


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2009)

Your worst nightmare!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice work Njaco. You have some great concepts.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the 2nd on post 183. That's really amazing work


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks. Another test. I get an idea and then try to figure it out. Still not satisfied. Maybe one of these will be a new one.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

Lets try this again.....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

%$#@@@#$^*****(*^^%!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 15, 2009)

Shadows don't work in Gif. Maybe try Jpeg, where you make the background yourself or try to safe as .png format.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

I find .png files work best with shadows.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

will try that. Never used .png - only .png pong.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2009)

The downside to a .PNG file, is that any transparencies in it don't show up in certain browsers, instead it shows up as the base (background) color


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I want to change to one of these two...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2009)

The first one is best.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, I would agree.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. I think I will go with that one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2009)

H*ll yeah! Both look awesome Chris!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris,

Who's the good lookin' stud standing between you and Charles in your new sig?  

TO


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2009)

A good question....


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, what's wrong with a Me 410 sig?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2009)

I dunno - just someone who showed up to help me hold the sign! 

Thanks Max, I just don't like the border yet, but I'm working on it!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 17, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Hey, what's wrong with a Me 410 sig?



Nice idea, wrong font colour


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2009)

Time for a nice new one. Playing with some more ideas.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the first alot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Like them all! First one is best I think, or the last with the "White 13"! 8)


----------



## imalko (Jul 1, 2009)

Agree with above two posts. First one is the best in my opinion.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 1, 2009)

I liked the first one the best and then the last one.
The B&W theme in both worked for me.
The first one really jumped out at me though.


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2009)

GO THE DORA 9!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2009)

Definitely the first one 8)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)

Where is the D-9 Wurger.....? I cannot see that.

The first one is the nicest.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2009)

another idea............


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2009)

lets try this.............


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 7, 2009)

For me it's running too fast.
Kinda makes me dizzy.

The transition between the strips is pretty noticeable too.
I do like the concept you are using.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah I agree on both counts. Gotta work it some more. But I wanted to see if the .gif uploaded.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice one. Still a bit quick for me but still looking good.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

that strip going really fast made my eyes hurt.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

Some Xmas siggies including one for Harrison, if he wants it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome thanks so much!!! Love it


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

Well done Bud... I guess you don't like the Santa Clause....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice ones.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not worried.
Santa can use the Christmas gifts as chaffe to defeat B-17's missile.

It's another very nice siggy too.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

I made one for Beaupower32. His Me 262s were just begging for a ride!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

That is a great siggy you made for him Njaco. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Great one Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 29, 2009)

Outstanding Njaco, thank you so much for doing it. Im going to put it on right now hehehe. Again, Thank You!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2009)

This is the last one. But I had to do it. Heehhehhehhe.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2009)

Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2009)

LMFAO!


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2009)

i love it Chris thank you !!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 30, 2009)

Now thats funny!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha! Good one Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

trying some winter pics............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

I really like the first one, but the 2nd is pretty dam cool.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

forgot the last one had no name


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Is that your Mustang?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

No, thats a pic from the movie "Bullitt" but I had one exactly like that 25 years ago. One of my biggest regrets was getting rid of it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

Dang, that had to REALLY stink!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

I liked the first one the best.
The paintscheme on the plane worked for me.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

The first and the last are GREAT Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2009)

I know I'll catch h=ll for this but I agree with Lucky, the first and last are sharp NJ.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I like that first one too. I have it as a wallpaper on the PC but I'm not sure about the font. Trying these......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

great siggys Chris. I like the very first one in entry #242 with the simple gold lettering, or maybe, dare I say it, in the red of the Reich


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2009)

NJ, I like either the first or the last either one.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

I like both in #244 .


----------



## ontos (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll put my 2 cents in, I like the first one in #242, and the first one in #244. Great sigs mate. I'm going to have to get me a new one, this one is getting old. 8)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2010)

In honor of the anniversay of the Battle of Britain I've been trying some new sigs. Not completely sure which works and the font isn't really working. I have a few other pieces to add but wanted some feedback on what I've done so far.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Chris,

I like the idea. At this moment, the first pic looks best IMO, but you should put in the upper red band like in the others. For font I'd use a Times-new Roman kind of font, maybe with a little depth. Your name in all three siggies doesn't work very well, maybe do that in the upper red band with the simple white lettering??
The black line between the St. Paul picture and the rushing pilots is ugly. Maybe you could try and fade the the pics into each other?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree with Marcel.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2010)

Also agree with Marcel, sometimes overcomplicating things and adding too much makes it look worse.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2010)

You might want to figure out a way to incorporate a Hurricane in that.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree with all you guys. I was kinda stuck as my composition wasn't working out what I had in mind. I want to try to incoprporate all the elements of the battle - or at least the major parts - but it wasn't exactly working. The first one is great but just didn't want it to be one-sided as that great pic only has the 109s. 

Still thinking and working.......


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool Chris !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Good one!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2010)

Come November with halloween and the Battle of Britain done, I will need a new sig. Trying out an idea.....


----------



## Marcel (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the lower two, but the fonts don't match to the pic. Maybe a handwriting-like font to fit in the drawing? A paper edge would be nice, too, but maybe difficult to make.

The first two look like a comic book. Maybe comic-sense with a balloon could be nice?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2010)

Good one Chris, really like it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2010)

That is pretty sweet!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the 2nd one, don't like the font on the first.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2010)

Still trying to hit on a good one....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Still trying to hit on a good one....



Cool idea  Can you make the fonts look like made of stone? You know, like Wojtek can do so well?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2010)

That would make it look better Marcel, I think. However I currently I prefer the first two.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

Haven't figured out to do textures on fonts beyond embossing and shadow but still playing. Latest edition....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

I like it, I like it!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 18, 2010)

Love this siggy!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2011)

updating an old sig. Wanted to use it again.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, that's a good one


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 1, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't know about anyone else but "3D button effect"???? all the pics look the same to me except for the lettering.
And I like the old Mustang, had a brand-new '69 fastback 4-speed 390 until some woman slid into the rear end and totaled it


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2011)

oohhhhh Mustangs! I had a '67 fastback, Bullitt Green with a 289 auto. Man, I miss that car!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking very nice.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2011)

For all the model builders out there, I believe I read that Ford is offering '67 kits, brand new, for $15,000


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2011)

It is a good one, good to see it again.


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 1, 2011)

I suppose they found some of the old jigs, and that along with the muscle car restoration/rebuilding fraternity... £11,000 state-side isn't bad for an official kit car minus running gear - so possibly $20,000 all in if you can find decently cheap but working odds n' sods to put in it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

update an old one.....


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2011)

Very cool Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2011)

With all.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2011)

Another good one Chris, even if it is an oldie.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2012)

Made a new holiday sig....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 12, 2012)

I always thought Rudolph was a navigator.
I learn something new everyday.


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2012)

nice work Chris


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 14, 2012)

Look's good Chris. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks good. I am sure he would like it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice tribute Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2013)

A fitting tribute indeed Chris. Nicely done!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't want to get too wishy-washy and maybe with whats been happening with me losing friends and family lately, this is just another deep cut. Just to keep it simple.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 16, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with honoring a friend, and as I said, I think he would like it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I didn't want to get too wishy-washy and maybe with whats been happening with me losing friends and family lately, this is just another deep cut. Just to keep it simple.


I guess that's part of getting older, seeing family and friends leave us as we make our way through life.

When I was a child, I was surrounded by a close, loving family and thier inner circle of friends. All the men were "old school" (all of them combat veterans) and seemed gruff and demanding and I was told that I would understand why when I got older.

Now that I am older and that circle has dwindled to about half a dozen family members remaining and all the close friends gone, I understand why the guys were sort of mean and always riding my ass...it's because they cared 

It's family and friends that define who we are and help make our journey a memorable one.

I like that sig, Chris...this is one of those cases where less is more, well done


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup Chris, a fitting tribute.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2013)

If anybody else wants to use that, they are very welcome to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe set a timeperiod to use it as a tribute....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking very nice.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

I wanted to change the background color to match the forum so it would look like there were no borders but it didn't work.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

You have to take a sample of the forum colour. It isn't the white entirely. Do you need the settings for the RGB colours?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

That is ok, I can work it out. I'm just being lazy at the moment.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

I grasped.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> That is ok, I can work it out. I'm just being lazy at the moment.



......at the moment? _Riiiiiight...._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 3, 2013)

I get the RGB at 250/250/250. Yes?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep.. this is the correct number for the RGB settings while the white needs 255 one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

So, it's not a RLM or FS number then?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

I prefer the hexadecimal - FAFAFA


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2013)

Nicely done Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I prefer the hexadecimal - FAFAFA



Isn't it fa-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-laaa....?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep it sounds like that.  or maybe like two tea to room twotwo - param, param, papa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2013)

Easiest way to get the exact match with either RGB or hex, is grab a screen shot, and then use the eye-dropper in your image editor to determine exact match

It worked for my sig


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

Exactly what I plan on doing.....at some point!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2013)

update

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Nov 10, 2013)

I sure like that sig.
Wish I had thought of that..... may do something on them lines tho. is okay?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2013)

sure. let me know if I can help.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2013)

I have to say, that is one of the coolest ones yet, well done!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2013)

In case anyone is curious, the badges are as follows starting at the top from left to right:

*Top Row:*
JG 26 logo/badge
Robert Plant (Led Zeppelin) logo
Guinness Stout logo
Philadelphia Eagles football logo
JG 7 logo/badge
New Jersey Animal Control Officers Association logo

*Bottom Row:*
JG 5 logo/badge
JG 3 logo/badge
Seal of the State of New Jersey
Emblem of the Ford Mustang automobile
JG 27 logo/badge
Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin) logo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice one Sir Pop-Tart!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2014)

1, 4, or 5 get my vote.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2014)

1 or 5. Well done!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2014)

I would say no. 1 Looking sharp. Still using Gimp Chris?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2014)

These are certainly a departure from your traditional sig styles. Don't take that in a negative way, those are nice layouts.

If I had to choose, it would be a difficult decision between #1 and #5.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2014)

The last two, gives you the feeling of being the gunner..!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2014)

The first and the fifth one.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice ones. I would also say the first or the last, but leaning toward the last.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2014)

1 or 5 for me too. Nice work Chris!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 20, 2014)

Had the Germans ever been able to field that many jets in one sortie the mauling the bombers would have experienced would have made black Thursday look like a walk in the park.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice sig Chris. Following on the same vein as wheels, I was reading last night that had the German Army been able to perfect and produce the V2 rocket in quantity, they planned to hit London with about 900 to a 1000 rickets a month. Perish the thought.


----------

